# Looking for advice on setting up my kitchen



## bluefrog87 (Aug 9, 2015)

I've been working on setting up my kitchen post college student. I am part of the clueless generation that never had any sort of good home economics course. They cut it out of my high school for budget reasons and my husband had the bad home economics which was make a cake from a box version. I learned how to cook a lot of things from my grandmother but she can't help me with this. My mother says she doesn't have a clue about this and is a self admitted bad cook. I'm trying to go off my grandmother's kitchen but I'm having to do it from a very old memory. I'm doing this over the course of months. My cooking style is mostly asian (mostly korean and japanese). german, irish and american food with a lot of baking. I know this sounds like an odd combo but this is how the cards fell with where I lived and how I grew up. I bake bread bi weekly. Also bagels, cakes, frosting and other things.

My biggest issue is trying to figure out what I need on utensils. I'm at the point where I don't want to do this again for a very long time

*My blender* is in it's final stages of life. It fought valiantly for a cheap blender but it's no longer doing basic blender task. I'm thinking Vitamix 7500 will be a massive upgrade and the right one that hits most the check boxes. My goal is basic but really good blender with no touch pad. Pulse is important to me because i have recipes that call for it. I want it made in the US with a good warranty and reputation. *Would the Vitamix 7500 in black be a good blender for me?*

*I have a kitchenaid 6 qt stand mixer.* I'm thinking about getting the food processor attachment and food grinder. Food grinder because I like hamburgers, meat loaf and tacos and other recipes that require ground meat. My grocery store is not the best on ground meat but decent for others like chuck. It seems like they took the worst of the worst on the cuts I want and turned it into ground beef. Food processor attachment because it does help on large prep days but I don't want it on the counter or taking up alot of storage space. The last item i'm thinking about is a second mixing bowl. *Does anyone have any positive or negative reviews on these items. Are there any other attachment you would recommend?*

*This is the part where I feel really lost... Utensils*.... I'm somewhat clueless

Going off what my grandmother had from absolute memory. General utensils everyone need are small and large mesh colander, wide range of wooden spoons (slotted / non slotted various shapes and sizes), whisk both flat and ballon, tongs (12 in?), some sort of spatula, some sort of turning spatula, ice cream scoop. garlic press, grater, spice grater, soup ladle, pasta fork, vegetable peeler, measuring cups and spoons, food mill, potato masher, apple corer, mortar and pestle, can openers, scale, mixing bowls, a pastry brush, a basting brush, a citrus juicer (reamer?), board scrapper, pastry blender, pie bird, melon baller, rolling pin, and thermometers (oven and meat?).

I don't even know where to go to get the nice versions of these. I don't want to try and find these again. The walmart specials are really starting to fail me. I want to avoid made in china (or similar country with a poor quality manufacturing reputation) where possible. I really appreciate any and all advice on how to obtain nice versions of these items.

I appreciate any help or advice given.


----------



## chefwriter (Oct 31, 2012)

Much depends on where you live and how close a restaurant supply store is located. That would be the best place to buy what you need.  Places like Sur La Table sell good quality merchandise but are often overpriced. 

I think for much of personal, at home cooking, you find out what you need by cooking. Certainly some items are universal like bowls, strainers and a scale but items like a garlic press can end up cluttering the kitchen drawer-useful for some people but not others.

Target, Boscovs, Macys and other department stores also carry perfectly useable kitchen ware. Comparing items by handling them in store can help you recognize a well made product vs the cheap version. 

Buying in advance of knowing what you need can cause you to waste money. So don't buy a bunch of stuff and then figure out a use for it. I have several pairs of tongs I use all the time.  A friend who enjoys cooking has none and doesn't see the need. He has a different style in the kitchen and makes perfectly fine food.


----------



## neworleanscookj (Nov 22, 2015)

My home kitchen is quite small so if I dont use something in a couple months I usually give it to someone who thinks are going to use it but don't either lol.

Essentials, first off a decent chefs knife, steel and paring knife, preferably 2 boards of different sizes. Heavy bottomed stainless saute pan and sautior with glass lids, cast iron skillet, nonstick pan, sauce pan and pot. Several types of cooking spoons by material and functionality, spatula, whisk, ladle, tongs, spider, can opener, grater, peeler brush. Measuring cups and spoons though I rarely use them. Mixing bowls, colander, strainer. Sheet pan, possibly hotel pans... PILFERED KITCHEN TOWELS!

Outside of that everything else is just either icing on the cake or some piece of junk in the way.

There are a few things I'd like to get such as a wok, mortar and pestle or spice grinder but even that would clutter my storage situation. Never enjoyed baking save for bread but if I tryed to knead dough with my available counter space it would take a week to clean lol.

My advice in general for utensils is not to buy unitaskers, and to buy things that are generally middle of the road rather than one extreme or the other. Good luck


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

bluefrog87 said:


> *I have a kitchenaid 6 qt stand mixer.* I'm thinking about getting the food processor attachment and food grinder. Food grinder because I like hamburgers, meat loaf and tacos and other recipes that require ground meat. My grocery store is not the best on ground meat but decent for others like chuck. It seems like they took the worst of the worst on the cuts I want and turned it into ground beef. Food processor attachment because it does help on large prep days but I don't want it on the counter or taking up alot of storage space. The last item i'm thinking about is a second mixing bowl. *Does anyone have any positive or negative reviews on these items. Are there any other attachment you would recommend?*


The Kitchenaid Food Processor seems underpowered and more work than it saves. Watching Youtube reviews, it seems jam prone, slow and just inadequate. Note the slow food feed rate, the small size of the feed tube, the slow speed of the blade spin and so on. Seems really limited compared to the dedicated device. I don't think it saves you much storage over the dedicated device either.

I have the grinder. It too is slow and best with 4 hands, particularly if you're trying to stuff sausage casing. It's OK if your volume need is on the low side.

Unless you see a specific need where both mixing bowls are in use, I wouldn't get a second. The bowl cleans quickly and easily.

I hear good things about the pasta rolling attachment.


----------



## bluefrog87 (Aug 9, 2015)

chefwriter said:


> Much depends on where you live and how close a restaurant supply store is located. That would be the best place to buy what you need. Places like Sur La Table sell good quality merchandise but are often overpriced.
> 
> I think for much of personal, at home cooking, you find out what you need by cooking. Certainly some items are universal like bowls, strainers and a scale but items like a garlic press can end up cluttering the kitchen drawer-useful for some people but not others.
> 
> ...


 I agree with your assessment of William Sonoma and sur la table. I've been avoiding there unless my military discount is viable. I get a discount 10% discount (stacking with sales and coupons) at William Sonoma which can (not always) make it cheaper than Target on things like kitchenaid and other things. I know this is usually not the case for most but I appreciate this discount greatly.

I live in Dallas, Tx and I haven't found a restaurant supply store I'm fond of. The only thing close I've found is a Japanese fish market and sushi supply store. I've never heard of Boscovs and I'll have to check them out. I avoid target because they aren't that great in my area to put it kindly.

My main sources have been amazon.com, cutlery and more, Japanese knife imports (for regular chef's knife, santoku for occasional space issues, and petty), and le creuset outlet specials but they don't seem like good spots for utensils. I think i'm going review and cull my list a few times. The definite ones are variety wood spoons and tongs. These are the items I keep going to in the back of my mind and think "I wish I had this" more than once in a week.


NewOrleansCookJ said:


> My home kitchen is quite small so if I dont use something in a couple months I usually give it to someone who thinks are going to use it but don't either lol.
> 
> Essentials, first off a decent chefs knife, steel and paring knife, preferably 2 boards of different sizes. Heavy bottomed stainless saute pan and sautior with glass lids, cast iron skillet, nonstick pan, sauce pan and pot. Several types of cooking spoons by material and functionality, spatula, whisk, ladle, tongs, spider, can opener, grater, peeler brush. Measuring cups and spoons though I rarely use them. Mixing bowls, colander, strainer. Sheet pan, possibly hotel pans... PILFERED KITCHEN TOWELS!
> 
> ...


I'm not fond of kneading dough. I like all the other aspects. That's why kitchenaid stand mixer with dough hook and I are such good friends. I don't think it's possible to love an appliance more than I love that mixer. I have most of knives, the pots and pans you described. The one exception is paring knife but I have a 5 in petty knife instead. I got used to doing all my paring work (to include intricate fruit carving like apple turtles) with a really bad 8 in chef's knife so using a petty knife as a paring knife is a breeze. That and the paring knife feels awkward in comparison to the petty. Of course this must sound incredibly weird (or like a really bad cut-throat kitchen sabotage) but it works for me. I've been trying to avoid things like the "pineapple slicer," or "avocado tool." I have a couple but I use those often, like rice cooker or toaster I use about 5 days a week.

The only pot on my wishlist is something called a "goose pot." It's basically a 15 qt oval dutch oven that has a wide range of uses that I can see my self using a couple times a year. My grandmother roasted her turkey in one and then would use it to make soups, chilli, brisket and etc. I got her 5.5 qt le creuset dutch oven (which is the work horse of my kitchen) but wish I got the le creuset goose pot too.


phatch said:


> The Kitchenaid Food Processor seems underpowered and more work than it saves. Watching Youtube reviews, it seems jam prone, slow and just inadequate. Note the slow food feed rate, the small size of the feed tube, the slow speed of the blade spin and so on. Seems really limited compared to the dedicated device. I don't think it saves you much storage over the dedicated device either.
> 
> I have the grinder. It too is slow and best with 4 hands, particularly if you're trying to stuff sausage casing. It's OK if your volume need is on the low side.
> 
> ...


I really appreciate this review of it. I think with this killed any remaining desire to get the kitchenaid food processor. The first reason is because I haven't used one in a long time and rarely miss it. The times I do miss it are like for carrot cake, large amounts of cheese grating or thanksgiving dinner. The second reason is I hear mixed reviews. Third this might be an appliance I need to go on the cheaper side because I won't use it often. I'm thinking maybe well reviewed $30 food processor could also really fit my needs and usage a lot better.

For the food grinder my volume is 1/2-1 pound range (small quantities of ground meat). The average being more the lesser. It will probably be used with me and my husband. The sausage stuffer might be something I pass on unless I get it for free. I just don't see an easy way of getting the sausage making supplies (veggie or kosher).

I'm interested in the pasta rolling and other pasta attachments but I'm trying to think when I'll use them and other considerations. I might get the pasta stuff instead of the food processor. My husband and I eat a lot of pasta (mostly the very american style ones like macaroni and cheese, and spaghetti with meatballs)

I really do appreciate any and all feedback. I really appreciate any and all comments. They are very helpful to me to make sure I don't make a huge mistake. I'm gonna think about this for about 2 months or so before I do anything. My little list will get shorter and more precise as I go thru it.


----------



## mojak (Dec 17, 2015)

Did you know you can purchase a reverbished Vitamix 7500 for several hundred dollars less than new.
I've had mine for 5 years with no problems of any kind....Google it.

Mike


----------



## bluefrog87 (Aug 9, 2015)

Mojak said:


> Did you know you can purchase a reverbished Vitamix 7500 for several hundred dollars less than new.
> I've had mine for 5 years with no problems of any kind....Google it.
> 
> Mike


Yes, that actually was the plan. I was going to go thru vitamix itself or amazon.

https://www.vitamix.com/Shop/Certified-Reconditioned-Next-Generation-Programs


----------



## neworleanscookj (Nov 22, 2015)

Appliances like a rice cooker or toaster are always a welcome addition to my kitchen, although they occupy the corner of my counter in a very odd fashion.

My crockpot is atop the toaster oven which is atop the microwave which is next to the toaster. I dont run any of these appliances in that configuration, but if they were all side by side I'd have literally zero space for prep work, or a board, or mise, ect.

The things I try to avoid are small things that would clutter my storage where by the the time I get to something I need, my caramelized onions are scorched, soup is boiling over, and the bread under the broiler is on fire. Streamlining things for efficiency is the main thing, but if you have the storage for niche items for baking or pasta making or grinding meat I say go for it. There are many projects I want to pull off at home that I've done in a commercial kitchen, just cant do it in 100ish sq ft


----------



## bluefrog87 (Aug 9, 2015)

Mojak said:


> Did you know you can purchase a reverbished Vitamix 7500 for several hundred dollars less than new.
> I've had mine for 5 years with no problems of any kind....Google it.
> 
> Mike


I actually thinking about doing this. I'm a penny pincher at heart.


NewOrleansCookJ said:


> Appliances like a rice cooker or toaster are always a welcome addition to my kitchen, although they occupy the corner of my counter in a very odd fashion.
> 
> My crockpot is atop the toaster oven which is atop the microwave which is next to the toaster. I dont run any of these appliances in that configuration, but if they were all side by side I'd have literally zero space for prep work, or a board, or mise, ect.
> 
> The things I try to avoid are small things that would clutter my storage where by the the time I get to something I need, my caramelized onions are scorched, soup is boiling over, and the bread under the broiler is on fire. Streamlining things for efficiency is the main thing, but if you have the storage for niche items for baking or pasta making or grinding meat I say go for it. There are many projects I want to pull off at home that I've done in a commercial kitchen, just cant do it in 100ish sq ft /img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif


The small things is where I'm worried. Garlic press sounds nice but right now it's the first thing on the chopping block for the list. I'm going thru every recipe and trying to see if I have at least more than 3 recipes that call for it or if there are definite times I would use it

My kitchen is a poorly laid out 1950s kitchen.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

I bought a few hand crank can openers for the Y2K apocalypse and have kept 2 in rotation ever since.

Fits in the drawer and I don't have to think twice before tossing at the first sign of rust/funk.

My only indulgence lol.

mimi


----------



## cerise (Jul 5, 2013)

Welcome to CT. Since you are fairly new to cooking, my advice is to hold off on purchasing more cooking tools.Sounds like you already have duplicates in multiple sizes.

I would take some time, and focus on cooking skills. Everything else will fall into place re what you need for your kitchen.

I use a colander quite often. Mine is large, metal, and takes up too much space. Recently I saw a silicone collapsible colander/strainer that takes up very little space, can withstand high temps in boiling water etc., even the handle folds up. Still thinking on it.

My suggestion is, to set up your kitchen with gear that best meets your cooking needs. May the cooking force be with you.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Have you ever checked out your local ValuVillage or thrift stores for stuff? Not electric items, but for decent and cheeeeep pots,pans, gadgets, and crockery


----------



## cerise (Jul 5, 2013)

foodpump said:


> Have you ever checked out your local ValuVillage or thrift stores for stuff? Not electric items, but for decent and cheeeeep pots,pans, gadgets, and crockery


Good ideas. Check out Ebay, as well.


----------



## annieskitchen (Sep 18, 2015)

I love my Kitchenaid mixer and find it to be OK for my home kitchen. I have the grinder attachment, dough hook, juicer attachment.

I use the grinder to grind turkey breast for turkey sausage patties. It goes fast as I am not stuffing casings.

A non-digital crock pot is used in the traditional manner and as sous-vide equipment. I frequently use the crock pot for effortlessly making ghee, too.

A pressure canner for canning stock/soup from bones.

A dehydrator to prevent waste when there is too much of anything that will go bad before it can all be used (mushrooms, green onions, celery, parsley, etc),

Food saver (vacuum packaging)

An electric knife sharpener

Cast iron pan for finishing meats (after sous vide treatment)

Instant read thermometer

Food processer

Bullet blender

Blender

Spice grinder

Digital kitchen scale

Plus all of the small, everyday things such as measuring cups and spoons, spatulas, etc. etc.


----------



## mojak (Dec 17, 2015)

AnniesKitchen said:


> I love my Kitchenaid mixer and find it to be OK for my home kitchen. I have the grinder attachment, dough hook, juicer attachment.
> 
> I use the grinder to grind turkey breast for turkey sausage patties. It goes fast as I am not stuffing casings.
> 
> ...


Wow Annie!
I thought I had a lot of kitchen appliances! You've got me beat by a wide margin! Now I won't feel so bad when my Girlfriend gets on me about it. LOL!


----------



## annieskitchen (Sep 18, 2015)

I forgot the meat slicer and microwave egg boiler.


----------



## cerise (Jul 5, 2013)

Bed, Bath & Beyond has some pretty kewl stuff. I receive coupons in the mail.

http://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/store/category/kitchen/10002/

(Sometimes I miss the simpler days. lol)


----------



## cerise (Jul 5, 2013)

One of the gadgets that I enjoy (and costs next to nothing), is my wonton maker. It crimps and cuts the dough or wonton wrappers perfectly, and you can use a variety of fillings, (depending on the size), i.e. dumplings/wontons/goyoza, calzone, pierogy, meat pies - or whatever you have on hand.





  








s-l1600.jpg




__
cerise


__
Dec 23, 2015








I have been tempted to buy this all-in-one dumpling maker, but it's a little pricey. You place the wrapper and filling into the gadget, crank the handle, and out comes the wonton.





  








s-l500.jpg




__
cerise


__
Dec 23, 2015












  








s-l5002.jpg




__
cerise


__
Dec 23, 2015


----------



## annieskitchen (Sep 18, 2015)

Bass-o-matic! Hilarious!


----------



## loomchick (Jun 11, 2013)

foodpump said:


> Have you ever checked out your local ValuVillage or thrift stores for stuff? Not electric items, but for decent and cheeeeep pots,pans, gadgets, and crockery


I have been able to purchase some really amazing things at thrift stores . . . casserole dishes, skillets, crystal, china, serving dishes, and more. Even some kitchen knives that allowed me to practice my sharpening skills and serve as back-ups for my better knives. The other thing I think thrift stores are good for is to see what people get rid of. These are often the single-purpose gadgets that sound like a good idea (or gift), but turn into something that just takes up space.


----------



## chicagoterry (Apr 3, 2012)

Your initial utensil list is long and has lots of things that aren't "must-haves" for a functional kitchen. And it has several single-task items on it. (apple corer? garlic press?--how about a really good paring knife instead? melon baller? pie bird?. How often are you going to "need" perfectly spherical bits of melon? Can't you just cut a vent in the top crust of a pie? Again: Paring knife.)

As Cerise, said. Most things should be accumulated over time as you figure out what it is you will be cooking. 

I'd skip the KA food processor attachments and go with a good-sized food processor--the most powerful one you can afford. I'd probably even skip the blender in favor of the food processor. It is a more versatile tool. I rarely use my blender. I use the FP all the time. It blends, it kneads dough, it chops, it grates, it blends. You can finely chop/mince meat in one with the steel blade as long as the meat is cut into chunks and those chunks are partially frozen. Buy a good one. Mine is a 30 year-old Cuisinart. Still works fine.

You're going to want to go bigger with tongs than 12." I'm not even sure what 12" tongs would be useful for.

Good knives are a must. And a honing steel. You could get into sharpening stones at some point in the future. Or, you could take your knives to be sharpened professionally once in awhile and take care of them and hone them every time you use them between sharpenings. You don't need a lot of knives--Chef's knife, paring knife, bread knife.  Buy good ones. 

I would also suggest silicone or rubber spatulas for scooping the last bit of batter out of your KA mixing bowl.

Quite a lot of my kitchen stuff has come from thrift stores over the years. Find one or two good ones and visit them often with your "want" list in mind or on your phone. Sometimes you have to wait but sooner or later, almost everything (except good knives. I've never run across a good knife in one) turns up at a thrift store. Marshall's & TJ Maxx are good sources, too. I like Cutlery and More, too. Get on their weekly deal email list. Once in a very great while, they will have an amazing deal on something you might really need.


----------



## bluefrog87 (Aug 9, 2015)

ChicagoTerry said:


> Your initial utensil list is long and has lots of things that aren't "must-haves" for a functional kitchen. And it has several single-task items on it. (apple corer? garlic press?--how about a really good paring knife instead? melon baller? pie bird?. How often are you going to "need" perfectly spherical bits of melon? Can't you just cut a vent in the top crust of a pie? Again: Paring knife.)
> 
> As Cerise, said. Most things should be accumulated over time as you figure out what it is you will be cooking.
> 
> ...


Thank you everyone for the good responses. I've been a little busy with the holidays but I'm trying to read them all.

Paring knife got cut from the list. This one is more because of the cook and not the use. I was using a Chef's Knife to do all my paring work to include intricate fruit art, like decorative apple carving. When I used a standard paring knife it feels small, weird and hard to use (mom's wusthof 3 1/2 in?). So, I use a 5 in petty knife which feels so much better over a paring knife. I think this is a matter a personal preference tho. I don't have many knives. I just have a nice Chef's knife, a Santoku (small chef's knife), a bread knife, and a petty knife. They function well in my kitchen. The santoku works as a second chef's knife when my husband and I are cooking together. and helps with certain space considerations. I don't want any more knives. I only use 2-3 on a daily basis.

My knives are not recommended for a honing steel because they are hand crafted japanese knives except the bread knife. I use a water stone instead when needed.

Yes it is the initial list.

The melon baller may not look useful at first but it can be used in baking as well to add filling to cupcakes, chocolate work and making small cookies. It is also useful for coring a pear or apple in a certain manner. I bake a lot and do a lot of fruit art. So, it fits in my kitchen.

Pie Bird. It was free. I got it yesterday. It doesn't take up much space. I make a lot of chicken pot pie and apple pie. It replaces parchment paper vent, which collapses from my shoddy vent construction.

Garlic press and ka food procesor got cut recently

Apple corer (The larger one that slices them too). There is a certain size and type I want but I make a lot of apple pie because I'm allergic to cinnamon prevents me from eating store or restaurant apple pie.

Spatula is on the list

TJ Maxx is pretty good but marshalls is too far. I tried thrifts stores but I've been striking out where the best they got is an old microwave and electronics are scary.

I avoid most electric kitchen appliances tho. I think the only needed counertop appliances would be stand mixer and blender and I could live without the rest. I'm not going to tho. The ones I have that I could live without are microwave, electric can opener, rice cooker and toaster

I inherited a bunch of really good pots and pans like a le creuset 5.5 quart dutch oven that is older than me (1960s?). It may be well used but it still functions wonderfully. So my pots and pans are good.

I really appreciate the input


----------



## maria torrini (Jan 7, 2016)

I am going to give you the same advice I do to the readers of the cookbook I am penning. Ask yourself what your budget is, and be realistic. You can purchase quality cookware, if you know what to look for. Do you want an anondized aluminum, like Calphalon? This is that spun charcoal looking, heavy cookware that has a slightly rounded bottom, which makes it great for gas stoves and electric. Cast Iron with enamel overlay such as Le Crueset? This is a stove to oven to table cookware that will last forever if you care for it. There are many good knock offs of this, and some are better than others. Use wood utensils to avoid chipping of the enamel. Or do you want stainless such as Cuisinart which has the copper sandwich inlay? Good for gas, or electric stoves and flat top stoves. Non stick should be baked on, not brushed on to avoid flaking into your food. It should be heavy, not tinny. Once you know what you are looking for, don't buy everything, but what you will use. An " 8-9"" 10' sauté pan, a dutch oven, and a good stock pot, and sauce pan that is non stick if possible. Oblong baking pans for casseroles and lasagna, cookie sheets for cookies, baking, etc. bakers Parchment, can't live without it. 9-10" round cake pans, and a springform cake pan set. Basta. You can find your cookware in department stores, second hand stores if they are in good shape. Do not go bankrupt thinking you need everything. Those will get you thru. Knives, carbon stainless with a sharpener you can just run the blade thru and not worry am I doing it wrong with a steel. Steels are great if you know what you are doing, not so good if you don't. Knives are important. You should have one you can handle, that is light, but sturdy. Heinkle is great, Sabatier,

A boning knife, paring knife or two or three, and a bread slicer is the kit I use.

As for a mixer, nothing is better than a K-5, great for soufflés, cakes, batters, bread. Blender? The high power ones are fancy, over priced. Kitchen aide makes one that is fine for making soups, sauces, pesto, and if you got the Cuisinart for mincing, chopping you are set.

Don't feel if it does not come from a high end store you can't use it. With sales, you can get a good set of cookware, knives, and again, if you can find things second hand, by all means I do it and they work great.

I worked in a kitchen store and cooking school back in college. The best education I got was how to buy my cookware, knives, pans, bakeware. Besides getting to observe the best chefs from around the world, getting the secondary education of what you need was invaluable. I gave the same education to my daughter when she set up her kitchen, passed on some of my favorite pots and pans, knives, cookbooks, that are my bible. But the one thing I cannot do, is tell you it will make you a fabulous chef. Time, trial and error, observation, and willingness to do the grunt work, not just make something pretty, is what makes a great chef. Once you have your cookware, knives, etc. be willing to work in other chef's kitchens to work as a sous chef. You learn so much, observe, and get your hands dirty. Take criticism, To this day, I take it, suck it up and do it until I get it right. Once you have done things many times over, and can do it in your sleep, do it again. Be your harshest critic. Don't accept praise if you know its not right. make it right.

You should get cookbooks that are chef's bibles. Julia Child, Paul Bocuse, Ada Boni, Lidia Bastianich, Ann Burrell, Escoffier, Joy of Cooking and Martha Stewart. For Baking, Rose Levey Beranbaum. The Cake Bible is wonderful. Ming Tsai, Tyler Florence are fantastic. If you get just a few of these, you are on a good path. Julia is mandatory as is joy of cooking, and the Ada Boni, Lidia is a good substitute if Ada is out of print. get them at second hand stores and save money getting the classics. They are great for a reason and have outlasted the foodie du jour fads.

Someone mentioned the inability for the fancy overpriced machines not handling bread dough. Guys, No machine can replace your two hands. They are your best tools. I reserve the K-5, the Cuisinarts, and blenders for mixing egg whites, cake batters, mincing and chopping and shredding, and for pesto. Blenders I use for soups, drinks, mayo.  Bread dough is what it is due to the high protein level in the flour. Big 15 is what one pro baker told me is what is used for the best Italian bread. High Gluten and protein. Get dirty, and be willing to do the work. French Chefs do not rely on a Vitamix to make their bread, its hard work and kneading by hand that gets it done. Harsh words, but guys, you can't cheat your way thru cooking. Its like these people who want to use jell powder to set something up, cheat. You need to be willing to do the work, get dirty and take the time to learn how to do it right. if not, become a plumber.

.


----------



## Hank (Sep 8, 2015)

TJ Maxx and Marshals etc are great but the prices are even better at restaurant supply stores.  Often less than half what you will pay retail.  The offerings at various stores carries widely (at least where I live) so you may have to hit a few to find one you like but it's well worth the effort.


----------



## maria torrini (Jan 7, 2016)

Be careful shopping at those stores. The mixers and blenders are rebuilt, sold as new. Ask if they are new or rebuilt. You don't want to be in the midst of a soufflé and your mixer stops. You want it to have the stamina to keep going. New items are an investment but will last you a good 20 years or better if you take care of them. Mine has been around (looks like its been thru a war), but keeps running and its now going on 25 years plus. Your cookware can be bought at a resteraunt outlet, but don't get overwhelmed. Get only what you need, and works for your stove, oven, and needs.


----------



## loomchick (Jun 11, 2013)

_You should get cookbooks that are chef's bibles. Julia Child . . . . and Martha Stewart._

Martha Stewart???!!! Seriously? I think she has some of the worst cookbooks available. I may be limited to her early works because I gave up on her a long, long time ago.

I would suggest Mark Bittman for cook books.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Maria Torrini said:


> Be careful shopping at those stores. The mixers and blenders are rebuilt, sold as new. Ask if they are new or rebuilt. You don't want to be in the midst of a soufflé and your mixer stops. You want it to have the stamina to keep going. New items are an investment but will last you a good 20 years or better if you take care of them. Mine has been around (looks like its been thru a war), but keeps running and its now going on 25 years plus. Your cookware can be bought at a resteraunt outlet, but don't get overwhelmed. Get only what you need, and works for your stove, oven, and needs.


Refurbished often means previously purchased and returned or box damaged prior to sale. They are checked out, reboxed, and sold at discount with full warrantee. Little risk, actually.

If I'm not mistaken: factory refurbished products are clearly labeled and Selling as "new" is illegal in the US selling for refurbished item. Returns to the retailer in sellable condition may be reshelved and sold without disclosure... I wouldn't doubt the possibility of that!

I've bought factory refurb electronics as well as kitchen gear and never had a bad experience... And save a bunch o money too!


----------



## dcarch (Jun 28, 2010)

Have I missed something here? I am totally puzzled!

1. What is the budget?

2. Where do you live?

3. Do you own your house? Or are you in an apartment?

4. How big is your kitchen?

5. How many in your family?

6. Do you hunt?

7. Do you have a fulltime job?

8. Do you want to be a gourmet cook? or just a home cook?

9. Will you be moving to a new house sometime in the future ?

10.----------

Without knowing a lot more, I don't see advices mean too much.

dcarch


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

@BrianShaw is absolutely on point re refurbished electrics.

Not just for the kitchen... I have a de-humidifier and space heater that I found on Amazon for a song.

It has been several years and both are performing like new.

I agree with @Loomchick re MS cookbooks.

The Grands gifted me with a few of them a while back and naturally they wanted to make a few recipes to "check it out".

Her lemon curds are especially bad (I do give her credit for the pastry recipes but then again who cannot make a pie crust)?

There is one that I received and have kept on display (everything else given away or packed up for storage).

A coffee table picture book with a few recipes as well as a piping chart.

The designs of course are gorgeous with one in particular that is on my bucket list.

Massive cake (no clue as to the flavors inside) decorated with huge white piped meringue flowers.

Just gorgeous.

mimi


----------



## galley swiller (May 29, 2013)

from BrianShaw

_I've bought factory refurb electronics as well as kitchen gear and never had a bad experience... _

Brian, I've never bought a single piece of officially refurbished electronics that didn't end up soon with some sort of glitch or total failure. And the same thing also seems to dog me with any used electrical gear. Maybe you're lucky and I'm not.

But I have had much better luck with non-electrical used stuff.

Used cutlery, cookware, dishes, pots, pans - anything I can just physically feel seems to work just fine. Or, I can just look and feel what's wrong and can just walk away.

Food for thought.

GS


----------



## chefwriter (Oct 31, 2012)

I'll throw in an opinion on refurbished electronics. When I lived in Seattle there was a company outlet store (skill/black and decker/someone else) where returned power tools would get resold after a technician took them apart and fixed them. If I remember they were about half of the original price. I bought a drill there back in 1998 and it still works great. 

The clerk showed me the back room where all the technicians sat at benches working on various tools. I don't know if that is true for any other electronic outlets but now I wish I had bought more tools there.


----------

